# Angioplasty - hypogastric artery



## prabha (Feb 3, 2011)

Can anyone confirm me the code for angioplasty of hypogastric artery?

Can we code as 37220 or 35471?


----------



## msrd_081002 (Feb 3, 2011)

*2011 NEW CPT 37220 PTA iliac---CPT 35473 Iliac deleted 2011/01/01*




prabha said:


> Can anyone confirm me the code for angioplasty of hypogastric artery?
> 
> Can we code as 37220 or 35471?



_____________________________________________

You're correct. Assign *37220 for iliac* (New Category I CPT codes)

Percutaneous transluminal angioplasty *(PTA) ILIAC-37220*
Each additional vessel +37222

Common iliac branches into external iliac and *“internal iliac”* (formerly known as the *hypogastric artery*)

Pls note:
RE: Your cpt choice 35471- It should to be "*35473 iliac*" instead; Anyways Code Deleted 2011-01-01.


----------



## prabha (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

